# Samantha is a TDI Girl!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:first: __That is fabulous! Congratulations to all of you on achieving the TDI!:cheer2:
_


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats! Poodles are perfect therapy dogs, IMO.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go!! Congratulations!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

That is wonderful! CONGRATULATIONS!!:cheer2:


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats..great job


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!
Poodles make great Therapy Dogs! I'm going to have my third poodle certified for therapy work at the end of the month. I always say that therapy dog work is a win-win-win situation. The patient loves it, the dog loves it and the handler loves it! What else could be more rewarding!
Enjoy!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations! That is such a wonderful thing to do


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WooHooo, Major congrats! Love to see these types of 'brags'!!! You must be so proud, and justly so! :cheer2:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Woohoo!!
You will love it, and so will Samantha. Best of luck to you!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

:rock:congratulations! that's awesome! I can't wait until Jazzy turns one so she can try the test!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats great! Congrats


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Huge congrats to you and your dog. What a wonderful way to represent the breed and show that they can fill in not only as amazing show dogs but excellent in other areas as well. Good for you!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats. That is such a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice! Good for both of you!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a great accomplishment! And what a wonderful gift for the community! I have a friend in a Rehab. hospital following hip replacement surgery and know she would love, love, love to be around a therapy dog. Would ease the pain of being away from her own dog and would definitely bring smiles to her face.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How ironic that I posted yesterday morning about my friend in the Rehab. hospital who would love to see a therapy dog and when I went to visit yesterday afternoon, voila, there was a therapy dog. A beautiful cocker spaniel, a rescue, bringing smiles and laughter to patients. My friend just loved seeing him. It gave her such a lift right in the middle of an exhausting therapy session. She continued to talk about him after she went back to her room. Her roommate said he cuddled with her in her bed, and her granddaughter got a picture of them together. 

I spoke with the owner about the TDI program, and she gave me a card with information on TDI training and her phone number if I had other questions. I definitely would like to pursue this. Please keep us posted on your visits once they begin with pics, too, if possible!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations 

Charly is a therapy dog and he loves it and all the attention he gets.


----------

